# CDT's with a wobble...



## 68merc (Aug 17, 2011)

Met a lady who has several CDT's and when these two came out of hibernation they were not walking like they had been in the fall. Im hoping this youtube link works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvKxL1RqCZk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2011)

It wont link up for me?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 17, 2011)

It says that the video is set to private, so we can't watch it.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 17, 2011)

private video, can't access


----------



## 68merc (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok I made it public. Smart phones on the internet has some limitations!


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm. They are absolutely wobbly,,,,,let us think on this a bit


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

They look wobbly and since they both seem to have it, I would imagine that it is virus or infection related,


----------



## Laura (Aug 18, 2011)

lack of calcium? what is thier care like? history? 
i would consider NOT allowing them to hibernate this year...


----------

